
Movement rises to keep humans, not robots, in the driver’s seat - imartin2k
https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/general-motors/2018/10/16/fighting-keep-humans-not-robots-drivers/1601286002/
======
ainiriand
Ludites.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Nope. Luddites (sic) were a social movement, and a pushback against a better,
more efficient system.

Whereas pushback against a system that's built on hope and today's slapdash
software standards, essentially "you can't make an omelette without killing a
few people, but it will be far more awesomer in Our Bright Future, if only you
let us run the show" is somewhat different. Your analogy leaks all over the
place.

~~~
ainiriand
I think that people working close to the steam weaver could have been thinking
the same about the eggs and the omelette. And yet here we are.

Software is a tool. A really diverse tool. And you can have it written in may
different ways; you can have Wordpress or any other buggy system or you can
have the software on board of the Voyager probes. There are standards that can
be enforced and new 'unknown unknowns' to solve but the technology is here to
stay, Luddite.

~~~
Piskvorrr
And of course, anybody who doesn't applaud frenetically (mind you: not "who
opposes"; merely "not enthusiastic enough") is lumped with the Enemy. Ad
hominems mean "I have run out of arguments, now on to insults." Also, can I
borrow your crystal ball, if you _know_ that this technology _will_ prevail? I
hope you haven't been predicting Betamax with that one...

As for "standards that _can_ be enforced" \- yes, that's where the industry is
headed, but we haven't seen a Therac-class disaster in our generation yet.
We'll get there...in both cases.

